# Computer Acting Up!



## Mike (Dec 24, 2015)

My computer is acting a bit strange lately,
it has got hesitant when doing anything.

Whether I am on the net or working with
a local programme.

Example:
I was looking at some images in Google and
it kept stopping when I was trying to scroll
down the page.

Writing a letter on Desk Top Publishing programme,
again it stopped doing things for several seconds.

I ran a defrag and a clean up, I also ran an A.V.
programme.

None of the above found anything.

This doesn't happen every day, just occassionally.

I am at a loss for a solution!

I have 8gb of memory, so I doubt that is the problem.

Any ideas/suggestions please.

Mike.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 24, 2015)

Mike, the only thing I can think of is that your AV program might not be catching everything. Have you tried running a second and even a third program?


----------



## Matrix (Dec 24, 2015)

It sounds like your computer is too slow to respond which is quite common for Windows system. You have more and more files in the system, more and more background program running without your knowledge, the computer is getting slower and slower, sometimes it would hang for a few seconds. 

To keep my old laptop running fast, I reinstall Windows every one or two years. I haven't used any firewall or anti-virus program for over a decade, I found they slowed down my computer dramatically and caused many problems.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 24, 2015)

Matrix said:


> I haven't used any firewall or anti-virus program for over a decade, I found they slowed down my computer dramatically and caused many problems.



Wow - talk about counter-intuitive thinking! I've been tempted to do the same but always succumbed to the fear-mongering posts about viruses and hackers.


----------



## Matrix (Dec 24, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Wow - talk about counter-intuitive thinking! I've been tempted to do the same but always succumbed to the fear-mongering posts about viruses and hackers.


If you keep your windows up-to-date, and don't use IE, you will be very safe. Also, don't install software from unknown source.

I was a bit nervous when I just got rid of them, but the experience was excellent, the compute is always so smooth and fast, it's worth the risk.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 24, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Wow - talk about counter-intuitive thinking! I've been tempted to do the same but always succumbed to the fear-mongering posts about viruses and hackers.





Matrix said:


> If you keep your windows up-to-date, and don't use IE, you will be very safe. Also, don't install software from unknown source.
> 
> I was a bit nervous when I just got rid of them, but the experience was excellent, the compute is always so smooth and fast, it's worth the risk.



Sorry Mike I can not help with your problem..

I use Malwarebytes and MS Security Essentials (both free) and FireFox Browser and Bing Search for many years without problems..I never us IE or do any searches or use Google..

Never any problems..


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 24, 2015)

Mike said:


> Example:
> I was looking at some images in Google and
> it kept stopping when I was trying to scroll
> down the page.
> ...



I had this particular problem, and what stopped it for me was disabling the Shockwave Flash browser add-on.

However there are certain webpages that will not work without it.  I enable it on a case-by-case basis.  It's a pain.

Btw, I have Windows 10 and IE 11.  I forgot what you have, Mike, so this may be useless info.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 24, 2015)

Mike have you run any updating programs lately, check your task manager see what's running.  I've found this happens if any updating programs start, but fail to shut down after their initial updating and if that's the case you will have to shut it down manually by going into services.msc.

Start menu...run button. type in services.msc click list of all services comes up and you can see which items are updating.

Also, like Ken, I run an addition malware detector, I used to use the one he uses plus SUPERAntispyware, free version. I just use the latter lately because the first one started causing me issues with chrome.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 24, 2015)

Mike said:


> My computer is acting a bit strange lately,
> it has got hesitant when doing anything.
> Any ideas/suggestions please.
> 
> Mike.



Which OS are you running...Windows 7...Windows 10....other???  What are you using for a Browser....IE, Firefox, Chrome, other???  Aprils suggestion is valid, as is the need to run a good Anti-Virus scan, and Malware/Spyware scan.  You may also have a cluttered registry if it has not been "cleaned" in some time.  

Since migrating to W10 a few weeks ago, I have noticed some strange changes as Windows releases updates...and W10 seems to be going through some "growing pains".


----------



## Mike (Dec 29, 2015)

Thank you all for the replies.

I wondered where this post went to, I put it in the computer
forum, then couldn't find it again, now I know why.

I am running windows 8.1 on a quad core machine with 8gb of
memory, a 1tb hard disc, there is so much room on the disc that
the defrag and clean disc tools couldn't find anything to do.
I use Mozilla Firefox for browsing and the machine is 6 months old.

I run Malwarebytes and the built in windows security.

This problem is intermittant, it is not doing it today, but was a couple
of days ago.

Thanks again for your help, I will have a look at all of your suggestion
and let you know which one works, but I will have to wait till it goes
bad again.

Mike.


----------



## Matrix (Dec 29, 2015)

Mike said:


> I wondered where this post went to, I put it in the computer
> forum, then couldn't find it again, now I know why.


Didn't you post it here? It should be in the computer forum, moving it there.


----------



## oldman (Dec 30, 2015)

This problem can also be caused by a program running in the background. If this is the case, shutting the computer down and doing a restart 'sometimes' cures the ailment. If you have Skype running all the time, shut it off. Skype is another nuisance program. There are too many programs that continue to gather information while we are working on the computer. Google continues to update and locate where you are, same for some HP programs. You are on the right track. A lot of on-board memory does help. I have 12 Gigs in my desk system. No problems here.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 30, 2015)

oldman said:


> This problem can also be caused by a program running in the background. If this is the case, shutting the computer down and doing a restart 'sometimes' cures the ailment. If you have Skype running all the time, shut it off. Skype is another nuisance program. There are too many programs that continue to gather information while we are working on the computer. Google continues to update and locate where you are, same for some HP programs. You are on the right track. A lot of on-board memory does help. I have 12 Gigs in my desk system. No problems here.



FireFox recently did two updates on my machine...This may have fixed your problem if it was causing it..


----------



## Mike (Dec 30, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> FireFox recently did two updates on my machine...This may have fixed your problem if it was causing it..View attachment 25170



I had the same couple of updates Ken, so maybe you
are correct, the machine is running well just now.

Mike.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 30, 2015)

Kind of what I was saying, usually something to do with an updating program slowing down the machine, sometimes they will shut off on their own sometimes not or they take quite a while as in this case it appears.


----------

